# Yet Another Aboveground Sprinkler System



## emile (Jun 19, 2018)

Posting my aboveground sprinkler system for reference and critique. I am not handy at all with no real plumbing knowledge. Posting this to help anyone who thinks this might be too difficult for them.

*Inspiration*

@ryanknorr's Inground Sprinklers on Spikes (YouTube)
@Ral1121's Idea to Use a Battery Timer on Irrigation Valves
@Eric's Aboveground Valves Controlled by a Rachio

*Pictures*
I'm running four valves/ stations with 1-2 sprinklers per valve. This adequately covers the majority of my smallish 2k sqft yard.

Manifold


Manifold 'Cover' - I made this out of a tub from Lowes. Ideally I'd use a real sprinkler box for its durability, but didn't think to size my manifold to fit one ahead of time.


Sprinkler on a Stake Example


Timer - Used a wifi-based Orbit B-hyve. You could spend much less here and still have a great system



Connection to Hosebib


*Parts List*
The manifold is the most complicated part, luckily you can get everything at a place like Menards...and rough fit it right there in the store to be sure. **I did not use affiliate links, just trying to help people understand parts involved

Manifold (quantities are for 4 valves)

5 foot piece of 1" Schedule 40 PVC
4 x 1" Tees with Female threading on the single opening
4 x 1" Risers to go from Tee to Valve
4 x 1" Sprinkler Valves
4 x 1" to 3/4" Threaded Bushings
5 x 3/4" Risers
1" x 3/4" Slip on outside, Threaded on inside Bushing
1" PVC Cap

Sprinkler Timer & Wire

Orbit B-hyve
Sprinkler Wire - make sure you have at least 1 more strand than the number of stations you plan on having

Sprinklers

Hunter Pro Sprays w/ Check Valve 
MP Rotator Nozzles - you'll need to pick these to fit the areas you want to cover. Linked is just one example of nozzles I used
Sprinkler Spikes
1/2" Sprinkler Risers

Misc

I used regular 5/8" garden hoses for connecting the manifold & also for every sprinkler
Hosebib Y-valve
Teflon Tape for all threaded connections
PVC Cutter
PVC Primer and Cement

While this is a long post, I hope this gives folks enough detail to do this themselves. This isn't totally cheap, but much less than it would have been for me to have an in ground system installed (and way less scary than trying to do that myself).

Let me know if you see anything I did terribly wrong, or have any questions!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is an excellent resource. :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@emile Thanks for writing this up! If you don't have any experience putting a system together, all of those different parts and connections can get pretty intricate and overwhelming. It great to have a concise write-up such as this, with all parts listed and links provided.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Total cost?


----------



## emile (Jun 19, 2018)

Probably close to $400, worst case, assuming you have nothing you can repurpose for this. There are opportunities to save:

My Timer = $90 - You can get a non-WiFi outdoor timer for significantly less

Valves = $15 each - May be able to find for less. It was just nice being able to screw all the fittings into one right at Menards.

Sprinklers + Nozzles = $15 each - Buy a multi-pack or find a cheaper unit price.

50' Hoses = $20 each - get way cheaper hoses or even try out running poly pipe where you can get away with it.

Aside from the timer, the above items add cost as you add stations or sprinkler coverage. Having a rough plan and finding a way to to a good unit cost will drive your spend down.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Awesome write up and great job!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you for the YAASS! write up.


----------

